# Make a Little Extra Cash



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm a fly fisherman tying my own flies and I'm looking to make a fair trade to some you folks. If you've got some leftover hair or fur hides (especially rabbit, squirrel, and deer) or any feathers (like pheasant tail, duck flank, or neck or saddle hackles from pheasants, chickens and roosters) that you would like to part with please let me know! I'm willing to pay a fair price (or bring you a few fish if ya like to fry em up!) for whatever you're going to get rid of from mounts and taxidermy or just from cleaning and skinning that you'd probably throw away. I'm looking for clean stuff (please don't hand me a blood-soaked hide  ).
Just send me a PM if you want to make a little $$ for you'd probably throw away otherwise! Thanks Guys and good luck!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wondered how you wanted the hides (squirrel, rabbit, deer) when you get them. You stated you dont want "to be handed a blood soaked hide". Does it have to be tanned? salted and dried? rolled and frozen? Let me know.

Huntinbull


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got some scrap deer, antelope, and fox you can have. All are tanned and scraps left over from mounts. Not a soft tan, but I doubt it matters. I also may have some duck feathers you can have, but have to check the freezer. Just an FYI, it's a federal crime to buy or sell waterfowl parts. It must be gifted.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Bump.

Sorry I missed your previous responses guys. Didn't see any responses for awhile, so figured no one was interested.

bull,
Tanned hides are best. I'll be working with these with bare hands-so tanned are easiest and cleanest to use.

Just bumping this up as it seems a lot of guys are getting out lately. Since I can't buy this stuff from you and you'd just like to get rid of some of it, please PM me. I did have a great swap with user: Snag here. He gracisouly provided me with several zip locks full of woodduck, galdwall, teal and mallard feathers. They've tied some beautiful flies (some of which can be seen here: . All these flies were tied from Snag's feathers! 

I would not ask anyone for handouts or to go to any extreme lengths for this, but if you've got stuff laying around that is just going to get tossed-might as well put it to good use, eh. For anyone worried about giving their address out via PM or email I'd be happy to talk on the phone. I'm a married man with 2 sons just trying to support an expensive habit (without gettin on the wife's bad side ). Magis, PM sent. Thanks guys!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I've got some scrap deer, antelope, and fox you can have. All are tanned and scraps left over from mounts. Not a soft tan, but I doubt it matters. I also may have some duck feathers you can have, but have to check the freezer. Just an FYI, it's a federal crime to buy or sell waterfowl parts. It must be gifted.


Here is a link that discusses buying/selling of water fowl and other game bird feathers. As long as it is for tying purposes, its ok. http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/...access.gpo.gov/cfr_2005/octqtr/50cfr20.91.htm

I appreciate the heads up though!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Can you use deer legs/feet? I process deer and just pitch them. How about 1/2 hides? (been caped out)


----------

